# Fast FTP Server? Filezilla? WS_FTP? Recommendations?



## lowrider925 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We've been using Filezilla FTP Server for a while now, although it gets the job done. Some of our clients are starting to complain about the transfer speeds and security (manual passwords, non-stable SFTP connection) of the FTP.

Is there another FTP server we can try? What do you guys recommend for a small business? This will be installed on a 2003 Server Enterprise.



Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are the complaints justified or is it an issue with the end users connections/lack of security? What are their security concerns and what kind of data is being uploaded/downloaded?


----------

